# Contractor Talk Meet Up Oct '11 Chicago



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought I'd throw this out there. There is the Remodeling Show which will take place at McCormick Place in Chicago October 12-15. 

While not many may travel to attend, there is quite a large number of Chicago area members on CT. Let's set up a date & time to meet. Of course, any out-of-town folks will be welcome as well.

I hope I'm giving enough notice :laughing:

If anyone needs info about the city or area, let me know. I'll be glad to help!

http://www.remodelingshow.com/index.aspx


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I would love to show up and meet some of you. just to show everyone I am not crazy. .....:whistling....I am perfectly normal


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Gee. I might be able to make that. :thumbup:

You're buying dinner and Ron buys the drinks, right?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Gee. I might be able to make that. :thumbup:
> 
> You're buying dinner and Ron buys the drinks, right?


I'll buy the White Castles and Ron can take us all to Tilted Kilt! :shifty:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I could go to that if you allow plumbers.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> I would love to show up and meet some of you. just to show everyone I am not crazy. .....:whistling....I am perfectly normal


That would be too much of a downer. Opie _has _to be crazy :jester:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Good idea Angus. :thumbsup:

Let's see how many can survive until then and then take a head count and arrange a convenient meeting place.

Ed


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.

Glad to see you finally rotated back to the original avatar I first saw. That and Jesus were my favs.:thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Do we need our own COUCH:laughing::laughing:............


yeah all in all if i can wing it and get there yeah it would be sweet to meet a few of the guys:jester:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

You know oct 12th is my birthday I am so honored you chose that date.

Cole


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> You know oct 12th is my birthday I am so honored you chose that date.
> 
> Cole


I got ya beat Cole. Mine is the 11th. Maybe I can convince the wife to take me to Chicago for my B day. She has been there twice and loves it.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

cole gets lapdance from the opster:jester::jester:


yeah it would be great and fun and tru and get group pictures of me and angus togther in each others arms........


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:shutup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I would probably drive down on the harley if the weather aint too bad. If anyone else from Wisconsin is going and wants to ride down (not *****) we can meet up and ride down.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> You know oct 12th is my birthday I am so honored you chose that date.
> 
> Cole



Damn. That means we'll have to make the dancing girls shave their legs.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

............hmmmmmmmm 






B,


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> :shutup:


x2 :shutup::shutup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ............hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN B thats all ya get with that finger bundled up. Now ya know how I feel just posting pictures all the time its easier than typing:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would try and do that unconscious thing you do Angus,that's something you don't wanna remember:sad:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> x2 :shutup::shutup:


HAHA DUDE you guys are so FUNNNNYYYYYYYY I just wet my pants


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I guess Mike's Plumbing and I could save some money. KTS, you have room for us in the high rise?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> going to jlc live in R.I tomorrow for the weekend:clap:


 I wanted to go there this year. No can do with the baby. Never been all the way east.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Enough notice?
Tell the wife she gets to visit her cousin!
We're there. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

ubenhad4 said:


> I wanted to go there this year. No can do with the baby. Never been all the way east.


Don't feel bad. I'm an 1 1/2 hour away and was all set. Always something with work or family. Maybe I'll text my wife.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's a fun time,meet all the guys i talk to:thumbup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> it's a fun time,meet all the guys i talk to:thumbup:


Which one are you referring to?
I'll make sure I'll look out for you. So I don't have to get my balls busted in person. 


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Ron's house is emptier than mine :whistling


It just seems that way. He lives in 5 cardboard boxes..... you live in just one.:laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I was there last year in October for some historical preservation mini trade show at Navy Pier. It's just a reason to go and take the family.

I stayed up north in Wrigleyville and I made it from hotel room to exhibition hall floor in about 20 minutes by bicycle. I think McCormick is just past the museum campus, etc., so I figure another 10 minutes to get there.

Was there in '07 in September and the weather was good both times.

For you out of towners, there is plenty to do in Chicago. And seriously, if you can bike, the path along the lake is a great way to get around.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It just seems that way. He lives in 5 cardboard boxes..... you live in just one.:laughing:


He's got a fancy schmacy refrigerator box, mine is a diswasher box.

But it's cozy, and easy to keep clean. However when I order a large pizza, I have to eat it outside.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If this is going to happen, someone please PM me the date, time and location. Thanks.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Grumpy,

Most likely there will be an area within McCormick for us to meet. That's the plan anyway. Are you attending the show?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been tossing this one up since the first post... I'm currently looking at numbers and projections for the year and making a decision within weeks so y'all may see TechDawg and his wifey!!! Getting out of town for a fewvdays may be what I need!!!!!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I've been tossing this one up since the first post... I'm currently looking at numbers and projections for the year and making a decision within weeks so y'all may see TechDawg and his wifey!!! Getting out of town for a fewvdays may be what I need!!!!!


I was doing the same thing, but no-can-do with the new baby supposedly arriving the week of October 4th.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I want to go, all depends on work schedule. Baltimore was easy to get to, Chi-town is another story. This year might be a no go.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The one bonus is that plane tickets are cheaper during the week! If Angus pays for my hotel room, with all that $ he makes, Ill definately be there... :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I say we get a limo-bus from the north east and pick up everyone that wants to go out there, leave from one central location. we all chip in, and we'll be driving in style, road sodas allowed, and save ourselves miles and tons of gas from driving out or flying out separately. 
Who all from NJ and the surrounding states are going??


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> I saw we get a limo-bus from the north east and pick up everyone that wants to go out there, leave from one central location. we all chip in, and we'll be driving in style, road sodas allowed, and save ourselves miles and tons of gas from driving out or flying out separately.
> Who all from NJ and the surrounding states are going??


We can definately get on the horn with this...at worse meet at the Philly airport, pm me ur # and we'll talk it over!!! :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Jus wonderin... is Chicago in the same time zone as PA?? Although, I'm not sure of making it there, I'm still mapping out the best way to crash this party...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Jus wonderin... is Chicago in the same time zone as PA?? Although, I'm not sure of making it there, I'm still mapping out the best way to crash this party...


No, central. 1 hour back.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........













B,


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Make sure you guys take pictures. Didn't happen without pictures.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Making me jealous, with I could have been there. I was in downtown Naperville yesterday for lunch, ate at the five guys there and wandered around with the kiddos and the wife, fed some geese, walked along the riverwalk, let the kids play in leaves in the park behind the Y, then jumped in the car and sped back to the airport to catch a flight back home. 

Have fun


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Proof


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys are a bunch of old farts...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Proof


Looks photo shopped to me.....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

who is in the damn picture is the true question. I couldnt make it because of this new traveling job. At the moment I am deep up in GA waiting for a email for my route to go. So yeah being retired is AWESOME i dont have to be in photos with old farts......:jester:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Angus......

How are you keeping the sparkies from fighting each other?

From reading his posts, I didn't think 480 was the smileing type. :no:
Have Ron ask him a question on how much he should charge for installing a can light:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> who is in the damn picture is the true question. I couldnt make it because of this new traveling job. At the moment I am deep up in GA waiting for a email for my route to go. So yeah being retired is AWESOME i dont have to be in photos with old farts......:jester:


What ever. When I retire its going to be on a beach with servants not in a truck with guns...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought this site was for contractors only.
I also thought you couldn't be retired while having a job.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> Angus......
> 
> How are you keeping the sparkies from fighting each other?
> 
> ...


480 said tree fiddy.


----------



## proshot (Oct 13, 2011)

hey you guys :clap:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

so... the big 2011 CT meet up ended up being 2 sparky's and a tile boy

who's flip'n the tab?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There's more...


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

What's in the pint glass Angus?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just got back from the meet up. Had a great time! We should do this more often...at least regionally.

Sparky should have some pretty good pics to post soon.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Done by 9:30..2?... 

Yeah, talk about a bunch of old farts...

Not that there's anything wrong with that.
















At least, you guys made the show. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Angus was there before 4, Ron and Ken shortly after. I got there around 4:15. So 5 hours with Angus is 4 hours and 45 minutes too long. Crap...I think that I just used my get out of jail free card.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

*Photos!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like I am getting ready to punch Ron...too funny.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Looks like I am getting ready to punch Ron


For wearing the same color shirt?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jmiller said:


> For wearing the same color shirt?



For wearing a matching hat.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Diamond D. said:


> Done by 9:30..


Hey, I just got home now.....3:30-10:30. See not only do I post a lot, I also am the first on site and the last to leave :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Hey, I just got home now.....3:30-10:30. See not only do I post a lot, I also am the first on site and the last to leave :laughing:



CT Translation: _I got nuthin' else to do._ :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Come on now......me and Matt continued talking. He's a smart cookie.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Aww, gashucks!

Good times, Thx much guys, enjoyed the time!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And I'm off to the show!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

This would be great for a photo caption contest :clap:


480sparky said:


>


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Definitely a good time. BTW you all missed out. Rob (TNT) picked up the whole bar tab. Mine alone was probably about 10K.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Best of luck to Chris Wright who will be speaking in room 271-b shortly.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

world llc said:


> This would be great for a photo caption contest :clap:


I don't know if the caption would be as funny as what they were looking at and what they were saying about it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Definitely a good time. BTW you all missed out. Rob (TNT) picked up the whole bar tab. Mine alone was probably about 10K.:laughing:


I am on the path of enlightenment.

Step One: Admit that I have diarrhea of the keyboard and cannot help but really tick people off with just the wrong post at just the wrong time.

Step Two: Take a break from CT for, oh let's just throw out there, 2 weeks and use that time to meditate on what it really means to be CT

Step Three: Meet up with a minimum of 2 CT MODS, get them drunk, pay the tab and hope that through the haze convince them that I really not that bad a guy.

So far plan is working! :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Step 3 Fail!
I had 2 beers in 7 hours. That wouldn't even get Leo drunk.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry I missed the geriatric convention, maybe next year. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Step 3 Fail!
> I had 2 beers in 7 hours. That wouldn't even get Leo drunk.


It would get me shîtfaced, though.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh boy...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Someone is bored in their hotel.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Someone is bored in their hotel.


Someone screwed up when they ordered the weather. It was supposed to be sunny today!


----------

